# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  أحمد عادل: انضمامي لمنتخب مصر كان مفاجأة  - سي.ان.ان

## ادارة المنتدى

أبدى حارس مرمى فريق النادي الأهلي أحمد عادل عبد المنعم سعادته الشديدة باختياره لصفوف المنتخب الوطني المصري بعد تألقه منذ بداية الموسم مع فريقه، وأكد أنه لم يكن يتوقع الانضمام المبكر لصفوف المنتخب.

أكثر...

----------

